# [solved]Xorg auf Asus EEE 900HD

## skydoom

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal ein bisschen rumexperimentieren und versuchen auf meinem Netbook Gentoo zu installieren. 

Leider haperts bei mir schon an Xorg.

Ausgabe von Xorg -configure

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kyrill / # Xorg -configure
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.5.3
> ...

 

xorg.conf.new:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"             
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"
> ...

 

make.conf;

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Nun kopiere ich die Konfiguration nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Versuche ich jetzt startx, so erscheint nach längerer zeit das bekannte Bild, zwei Konsolen und eine Uhr. Nun scheint es aber so, als würde er "hängen". Die Maus und die Tastatur reagieren nicht mehr. Ich kann auch nicht auf eine andere Konsole umschalten oder so. Per ssh habe ich noch zugang drauf und nun die Logs:

Da gabs zwei, ich weiß nicht welche relevant ist.

Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> X.Org X Server 1.5.3
> 
> Release Date: 5 November 2008
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...

 

Xorg.8.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.5.3
> 
> Release Date: 5 November 2008
> ...

 

lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
> ...

 

Puuh, bisschen lang geworden, aber ich hoffe trotzdem dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Grüße

Dennis

----------

## 69719

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5983842.html#5983842

----------

## skydoom

 *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

 

So ist es jetzt, Xorg neu emerged und ausserdem neuen Kernel mit i915 Modul, reboot, selber Problem, keine Änderungen. 

grüße

dennis

----------

## 69719

Was sagt denn das X logfile? Ist denn auch hal gestartet?

----------

## skydoom

X logfile ist doch im ersten Post, oder meinste was anderes?

HAL war nicht gestartet, nach dem Start geht Maus und Tastatur. 

Nun bleibt noch das Problem, dass er sehr lange braucht.

grüße

dennis

----------

## astaecker

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> X logfile ist doch im ersten Post, oder meinste was anderes?

 

Wenn du etwas an deiner Konfiguration änderst, ändern sich auch die Logdaten.

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> Nun bleibt noch das Problem, dass er sehr lange braucht.

 

Hast du neben dem intel DRM auch den Intel AGP Treiber aktiviert ? Eine Anleitung findest du im Gentoo Wiki.

----------

## 69719

Was bedeutet denn eigendlich "nach längerer Zeit"? Ich vermute du hast eine Solid State Disk?

----------

## skydoom

Kümmere mich grad um intel DRM und Intel AGP. Werde später berichten.

Hmm...etwa zwei Minuten. Nein, keine SSD sondern eine richtige Festplatte, 160GB. 

grüße

dennis

----------

## skydoom

Ich könnt ausrasten, funktioniert das eine gehts andere nicht.

startx bewirkt jetz ein schnelles starten von X. Nun wollte ich weitermachen, zum testen KDE4.3 emerge worans hier aber nicht hapert. Starte ich X und dort dann KDE, funktionierts wunderbar. Jetzt habe ich KDM emerged. Versuche ich mich nun anzumelden, so bleibt er nach ein paar Sekunden hängen.

 *Quote:*   

> kyrill ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log                                                                          
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.5.3
> 
> Release Date: 5 November 2008
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> kyrill ~ # cat /var/log/kdm.log   
> 
> ********************************************************************************
> 
> Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages   
> ...

 

grüße

dennis

----------

## Josef.95

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> Jetzt habe ich KDM emerged. Versuche ich mich nun anzumelden, so bleibt er nach ein paar Sekunden hängen. 

  Wurde eventuell 

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit
```

 versäumt zu starten?

----------

## skydoom

consolekit gibts bei mir gar nicht. auch nicht auf meiner Workstation wo ja alles reibungslos läuft. Was bringt consolekit? 

grüße

dennis

----------

## 69719

Consolekit braucht man dafür nicht. Das sieht danach aus als würde der x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel Treiber wegfliegen. Hast du einen unstable installiert oder mal eine andere Version getestet? Was sagt denn revdep-rebuild? Und ist denn world aktuell?

----------

## skydoom

Jawoll...nach update funktionierts alles wunderbar. Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

grüße

dennis

----------

